# which would you buy



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'm heading out tomorrow to look at a couple toro snowblowers, help me decide which to buy
Toro 7/24 Snow Blower
two stage snow blower thrower


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*blowers*

Only the top link worked for me is the Toro 7/24. Price is reasonable if it's in good shape and doesn't need alot of work. No electric start though if that's important. Check it out and if it seems it's worth your $$$ then it's worth getting. With the way it's been this year, you might find something even better or a better price later on this spring so keep that in mind also.

Without seeing it in person, hard to qualify it so use your best judgement. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

here is the second link 
two stage snow blower thrower


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

alright i got two dates tomorrow to go look at a couple toro's. first date is at noon to go look at a toro 826 ( 38150 ) and the second date is at 1:30 to look at the 724. i bought a toro ccr2000 from the guy with the 826 about foru years ago and he always has some good running machines that require very little work


----------



## Scotto70 (Mar 8, 2012)

The 826 looks like a nice clean machine for a good price.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Scotto70 said:


> The 826 looks like a nice clean machine for a good price.


 i've been watching that 826 for a few months. he had it listed for $260 when i first saw it on cl. the 724 has electric start


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Misc*



detdrbuzzard said:


> the 724 has electric start


Either I'm blind or we're not talking about the 724 in the first picture. With the age of that engine, the plugin for an electric starter should mount on top of the flywheel cover and I don't see one in the picture. I'd expect to see something like is on this one on top of the flywheel cover









That 8 hp one also looks clean but no electric starter noted on that one.

I can't speak to the 8 hp because I've not had any of them, but I currently have two 7 HP machines. The 7's seem to be fairly solid motors. In fact a spare engine I picked up is a Tecumseh 7 hp off a Toro. Only issue I found with it was the linkage was broken and rusted up on the throttle and that single part was something like $40, silly to invest in that for a $5 motor. I disassembled it and made a new linkage for it.
















The first picture shows the broken linkage with a temp fix to make it easier to measure for making a new one. The 2d is the reassembled throttle control with the new part installed. 
Here's what it looks like mounted on the engine








That's the only problem with the 7. Like I said, I don't know the 8 hp due to not having owned one.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hcbph i am only going by what i'm reading on the electric start but looking at the pic's i can only tell you that its a 724. the two guys are about 10 minutes from each other so i'll more than likely be comming home with a snowblower today


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i headed out to go look at the 826 and almost made it to the guys house but got a flat on the expressway about three miles from his house. i left the spare at home to have room for the snowblower, not a good idea.i airedthe tire up with my mini compressor only to find out that the valve stem was bad. so i put as much air as i could in the tire to limp off the expressway. i called the guy up and told him my problem and he came and took me to a tire shop to get the tire fixed. once back on the road i went to his house and paid for the 826. he was going to take less than $175 because i had bought a snowblower from him before but i told him " no you take the $175 and what discount you keep for helping me with the tire


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like a monster, and you get the individual clutches on the sides for easy turning.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like a real nice guy to help you with your tire  The 826 looks like a good machine for the money. What is the serial number? Looks to be a mid 80's monster







Probably more machine than you would need in SE lower Michigan......







....... LOL!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Looks like a monster, and you get the individual clutches on the sides for easy turning.


 it runs good and everything is working but could use some paint work . i got a toro ccr2000 from him about four years ago cause my powerlite and my 2450 were down and i had had time to fix them. he didn't remember me but i told him then that if i needed or wanted another snowblower i would check and see what he had. hey this is post number 100


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Talon1189 said:


> Sounds like a real nice guy to help you with your tire  The 826 looks like a good machine for the money. What is the serial number? Looks to be a mid 80's monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the palte is worn down so i can't read the number but it can be set up for an electric starter so if anyone has an electric start for my 826 that they want to sell let me know, i have a pinched nerve and herneated disc and sometimes have trouble with a cold engine and pull starting. i also tried out the clutches on each wheel and they are working as they should. it would be nice to put a light on this machine if i could


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the palte is worn down so i can't read the number but it can be set up for an electric starter so if anyone has an electric start for my 826 that they want to sell let me know


Assuming this is a Tecumseh 8 HP, IIRC the model starter needed is 33329 (A through D or E). I've added one to a 7 HP and had one out of a 10 HP, both were basically the same from what I remember. About the only real difference I noted between the various models I had was the plugin on top of the flywheel cover. About the only thing to note/watch - the bolt holes and bolts you use. I cleaned the holes out with a tap first to insure there was no crud in there. On the bolts, watch the length. The 2 top holes end right at the outside of the block so you don't want to use too long of bolts and possibly distort or crack it.

Congrats on your new blower.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks to me, have fun with it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> Assuming this is a Tecumseh 8 HP, IIRC the model starter needed is 33329 (A through D or E). I've added one to a 7 HP and had one out of a 10 HP, both were basically the same from what I remember. About the only real difference I noted between the various models I had was the plugin on top of the flywheel cover. About the only thing to note/watch - the bolt holes and bolts you use. I cleaned the holes out with a tap first to insure there was no crud in there. On the bolts, watch the length. The 2 top holes end right at the outside of the block so you don't want to use too long of bolts and possibly distort or crack it.
> 
> Congrats on your new blower.


when i check it by the number 38150 it lists a briggs and stratton motor


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Looks to me, have fun with it.


 i hope we get some snow next winter to try it out meanwhile armor skids and an impeller kit will be ordered


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Motors*



detdrbuzzard said:


> when i check it by the number 38150 it lists a briggs and stratton motor


If it's a Briggs, then obviously I'm wrong. Confirm off the motor and get the one that's right for it. If you're not in a hurry, I'm betting starter will come down in price in 2 or 3 months when the lawnmowers come out.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Talon1189 said:


> Sounds like a real nice guy to help you with your tire  The 826 looks like a good machine for the money. What is the serial number? Looks to be a mid 80's monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the earliest 826 i find listed is '79 and the numbers go up into the mid '80's


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

HCBPH said:


> If it's a Briggs, then obviously I'm wrong. Confirm off the motor and get the one that's right for it. If you're not in a hurry, I'm betting starter will come down in price in 2 or 3 months when the lawnmowers come out.


 i went out and checke and it is a B & S motor


----------

